# Range Report: Kel-Tec P-3AT



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a one-shot backup pistol! :anim_lol:

I put 8 (yes, eight) rounds through the P3AT today. Every time I fired the gun, it left the empty casing in the chamber. I would drop the mag and have to manually rack the slide to eject the round. I tried with a round in the chamber and no magazine, and it simply left the empty casing in the chamber. I had a worker at the range look at it, and he said it feels as though there's not enough tension on the extractor (or something like that) and it's probably skipping over the rim of the casing.

I'm not too disappointed about this, as I wouldn't mind sending it to Kel-Tec if needed. Does anyone know if I would have to pay shipping to them? I might call my local gunshop that I purchased it from and see what they have to say first. I would probably still prefer to send it to Kel-Tec though, so that they can just do the famous F&B while it's there. Like I said, I'm not all that disappointed, because I'm sure it will come around.

On a better note, my G36 functioned flawlessly, all rapid-fire. Also, my gilfriend shot the Cougar quite a bit, and it was also flawless (as usual). While she was shooting, I had a few people come up to me and ask what she was shooting, and tell me that she was a good shot....which she is. I've created a monster! :anim_lol:

Any and all input is appreciated. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You should be able to take it to where you bought it and have them ship it to them for repair. As to sots I really don't know. The shops I've worked with never charged me. I had them ship it and it was sent back to them and I just picked it up.

It's not ejecting the spent case? I'd say your range guy is right.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you give it a good cleaning before you shot it? 

Did you try to cycle rounds through it without firing? 

At least you have the right attitude. I'm sure Kel-Tec will make everything A-ok.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> You should be able to take it to where you bought it and have them ship it to them for repair. As to sots I really don't know. The shops I've worked with never charged me. I had them ship it and it was sent back to them and I just picked it up.
> 
> It's not ejecting the spent case? I'd say your range guy is right.


Thanks for the reply. I just called the shop and they said to bring it in. I'm going to drop it off today on my way to work. If they can't fix it, they said they'll send it to Kel-Tec. :smt023



kev74 said:


> Did you give it a good cleaning before you shot it?
> 
> Did you try to cycle rounds through it without firing?
> 
> At least you have the right attitude. I'm sure Kel-Tec will make everything A-ok.


Yes, and yes. :mrgreen: I lubed it up really good too, because I heard they like to be broken in wet. I don't think I've ever heard a bad story about Kel-Tec's customer service, so I'm definitely not worried about it (if it even goes to Kel-Tec).

Thanks guys! :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

It's because you didn't put the Hogue on it like I told you to! :anim_lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I stopped in the store on my way to work and they were *packed*! One guy there looked at it and said the same as the gentleman at the range. They are going to send it in, but the lady that needed to fill out the paperwork had a line of people picking up their 3 or 4 guns and 2 or 3 cases of ammo at a time. I'm going to stop in again tomorrow (well, I guess today). I'll keep everyone posted. :smt023



Todd said:


> It's because you didn't put the Hogue on it like I told you to! :anim_lol:


:anim_lol:

I didn't even get to try it without it!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

While it's at Kel-Tec, have them send you or install a belt-clip...

Handy...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> While it's at Kel-Tec, have them send you or install a belt-clip...
> 
> Handy...


You read my mind. I was going to order one. :smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Found your report. Eeeeeew! That stinks Jeff.. Sorry you've got issues with your new gun. Funny that it cycles and extracts manually but not when fired.. Will be interesting to see what gremlin is in there.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

Seems like a pretty good shop to deal with.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

*Update...*

Just a little update here.

I called Kel-Tec yesterday to get the status on my warranty work, and the gentleman told me they are running at an 8-week turnaround. So, nobody has even looked at the little booger yet. :smt089

So, I can expect it back at the gunshop some time near the end of May. I'm still confident that Kel-Tec will correct the issues. If not, I will be going to a snubby. Only time will tell. :mrgreen: I shall keep everyone posted. :smt023tumbleweed


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Ah man that stinks! And it sounds like something simple too with case extraction.

I don't blame you there though considering a nice simple pocket wheel gun.. Hard to beat old tried and true technology. I kinda wouldn't mind a nice little .38 +p 2" myself just for giggles.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

*Update...*

Revival of the dead it seems here....

I just got the P3AT back today. The warranty repair sheet says that they:

"Replaced slide and/or barrel"
"Polished feed ramp"
"Test fired"

The feed ramp is definitely much smoother now. Also, the ejector doesn't even budge now. I've been really busy, but I will update this again after I have had a chance to take it back to the range. After that, I will decide whether or not I'm going to keep it. I've been debating about just purchasing various holsters for my Glock, which would suit my needs in most cases. This thing is just so small though, so I don't know! :mrgreen: :smt1099


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> You should be able to take it to where you bought it and have them ship it to them for repair. As to sots I really don't know. The shops I've worked with never charged me. I had them ship it and it was sent back to them and I just picked it up.
> 
> It's not ejecting the spent case? I'd say your range guy is right.


+1 thats what I did with my wifes p32 when I put the take down in under the spring instead of over it . Jammed it right up. Go back to where you bought it.


----------

